
Why WebAssembly is a web game changer and source of pride for Mozilla/Firefox - MilnerRoute
https://medium.com/mozilla-tech/why-webassembly-is-a-game-changer-for-the-web-and-a-source-of-pride-for-mozilla-and-firefox-dda80e4c43cb
======
arkbird
Mildly relevant and amusing :
[http://devhumor.com/content/uploads/images/February2016/asse...](http://devhumor.com/content/uploads/images/February2016/assembly-
web-dev.png)

------
frozenport
How does WebAssembly become x86?

